# Birth control again



## Nyrunner (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi ladies. I know there are a few topics posted on birth control, but thought I would start another one. I am on Loestrin 24 FE (a very low dose) and feel that there is a possibility it may be causing my ibs. After being on the pill for a couple of months I noticed a slight change in digestion, but just a minor occassional annoyance or discomfort. After 5 months I skipped the inactive pills and almost immediately started having symptoms of moderate ibs. That was about 4 months ago and I am still having moderate symptoms. I have researched on the internet and there does not seem to be a link between birth control and ibs. When I asked my Dr she actually suggested that I go on a higher dose because I have occasional spotting. This is a tricky one for me, because I cannot imagine that putting synthetic hormones (even low dose) into your body is completely safe for your GI tract. On the other hand, the age when most of us start birth control is around the age that ibs seems to flare up...so possible coincidence? I only have a few active pills left in my pack and I am having an extremely hard time deciding if I want to continue. Any suggestions at all would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## greenmonsterfan (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi- I've actually been wondering the same thing. I'm 25 and have been on a low-dose oral contraceptive since I was almost 18. About 6 months later is when my IBS symptoms started, and have been happening ever since. I'm stopping the pill after my next physical, which is in about 2 months (I don't want to just stop it without asking my doctor what to expect when I finally stop it after that many years! And need to use up my last 2 packs.. haha) so we'll find out then if my IBS suddenly improves!!What kind of IBS do you have? D, C, or a mix? I'm a mixer with my most common symptoms being bad gas and gas pains.


----------



## verydull (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, I have a quick query, I need to start taking some sort of combined pill as the hormone fluctuations are playing havoc with my IBS - esp the smell. I'm trying to see if I can get a combined Pill with no lactose as i'm on the FODMAP diet and don't want to risk it. Is there any lactose free combined pill in UK, can they be made up especially? I've asked about taking lactase as one way of approching it if no lactose free pills are available and was kindly shown a good product. I have also been thinking about the patch, but need to know, as I have sensitive skin if skin reactions are common, and if the patch is good at keeping the period regular, as I need to control it so I can take time off work when the worst days are and see if they symptoms reduceThanks


----------



## kikimeowington (Sep 8, 2011)

greenmonsterfan said:


> Hi- I've actually been wondering the same thing. I'm 25 and have been on a low-dose oral contraceptive since I was almost 18. About 6 months later is when my IBS symptoms started, and have been happening ever since. I'm stopping the pill after my next physical, which is in about 2 months (I don't want to just stop it without asking my doctor what to expect when I finally stop it after that many years! And need to use up my last 2 packs.. haha) so we'll find out then if my IBS suddenly improves!!What kind of IBS do you have? D, C, or a mix? I'm a mixer with my most common symptoms being bad gas and gas pains.


I experienced the same thing you were!! I've been of birth control for 3 weeks and my symptoms are gone. I suffered from a mix of D and C, depending on stress levels. I had gas often and sudden "attacks" as I called them. It could be a perfect day and all of a sudden my stomach feels like it's in a knot and I need to use the rest room immediately. It was so terrible. So, since I got off birth control, I am perfectly fine. I was on the pill for 6.5 years and the symptoms started shortly after. I did not make the connection







I wish I could have found this out earlier. College-life would have been sooo much easier.


----------



## dolly12 (Mar 20, 2012)

There are many confusion having in women regarding the birth control. Some birth control methods wherein a female has an affirmation test three months subsequent to the method. An operative method for lasting birth control normally conducted as a laparoscopy method after anesthetizing the woman.


----------

